# I need help from you all-please



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I dont post often but I am very desperate. I have been diagnosed with hashi's, celiac disease (I am gluten free), cronic anemia( recieve iron infusions to help ) -unable to maintain ferritin storage.
I have been recently experiencing, extreme dizziness-feeling of intoxication, drunkenness without the booze. It comes around 10 am and 1 pm, it happens almost everyday.Frequent urination,(it has become a joke among my friends) hair loss (thinning), Salt craving (horrible), sugar craving, decreased appetite, forgetfulness, headaches, joint pain, IRRITABLITY, increased anxiety that seems induced in some way-like speed almost....... I have feelings that I may faint but have never fainted. drowsiness without ability to fall asleep. Joint pain, I feel like I cannot count on myself because my health is in the way. I am an active volunteer at school i am a girlscout leader and I do not consider myself depressed as suggested by my doctor. I become saddened when I cannot accomplish what I have planned but I always have the intention of doing all that I can. I am 54 and I weight about 120 pounds I am leanwith some ugly saddlebags!!!! LOL I have 4 kids and I have always been high strung, but I feel like lately my anxiousness is out of control. I have never experienced this feeling of wanting to rip my skin off or constantly move. I have also had low blood pressure readings one of the dizzi spells I had a reading of 95/55. I have always had an average reading of around 120/80. I used to excercise but I get extremely dizzy and have become afraid to walk or run by myself for fear of passing out. my hubby is deployed so I have stree, but I am blessed with great kids and I don't feel anxiousness about being alone. Lonely maybe......lol. I am 37. And I feel like an old person. My doctor says that she feels I have depression, with general anxiety disorder. I feel angry that this was my answer. yesterday I felt very shaky, dizzy and my bp in office was 108/59. Can you help me. What do I do. My doc last checked thyroid over a year ago, she does not believe that need and endo or constant monitoring. I feel trapped and crazy. I am hoping that your unbias opinion can help. She did a cbc with diff, bmp blood, esr blood test, c reactive protein, urine test ( i was not able to read the tests ordered on this) She has not called and I feel dread. I just want to be free of this and live a normal life. Thank you for reading and I will be so appreciative of your responses.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The minimum is to check your thyroid once a year. If has been over a year, she shouldn't be arguing with you to run it--even medicaid pays for it every 6 months.

I think you need your levels checked too. Any way that you can see another doc?


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I am pretty sure I can change docs but it is a battle I am not sure I should fight.She did check thyroid levels as well as I apologize I left that out above. I want to be sure that that is the right decision because it can not be reversed. Thank you for your response!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

You sound just like me a year ago. Same exact symptoms. My doctor was an idiot and I had to keep fighting and found a naturopath who finally diagnosed me with Hashi's and gluten intolerance. She put me on a low dose of Nature Throid and a gluten free diet. It has made all the difference in the world. If you truly have celiac, you need to change your diet. Most of my anxiety was caused from the attack on my thyroid from being allergic to gluten. Once gluten free, no more anxiety. Most of my symptoms are now gone and I feel almost like my old self again. Hashi's is NOT a fun disease and it takes alot of work and persistance on your part. Find a doctor that understands it and will help you.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I have been gluten free for a number of years. I guess I kept my post too short! LOL I did feel immediately better after changing diet. Even ventured out and have come up with great gluten free pies and cakes! Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

I am sorry for what brings you here, but glad you found this site because there is a lot of support and excellent information to be found here...:hugs:

you state the doc did check thyroid levels, can you post these results with the ranges for us to view?

Would you share any of your gluten free recipes???arty0045:

I hope that you find some quick answers! Best wishes!!!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

You need a second opinion from another doc.

Renee


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I have not heard from doc yet...... but I will post labs asap. I would love to share my recipes! My families favorite is a pumpkin gingerbread cake with cream cheese icing much like you buy at the famous coffee shop. It took my awhile to master the recipe but everyone likes it. I also have a recipe for lemon cheesecake. My dad was a chef growing up and although my kids aren't as well rounded as I was in the food category when I feel good- cooking is my favorite thing to do. Its just not as much fun when you are the only one eating it! Thank you all for your responses.........I am going to start typing in symptoms and see if I can get any hits on google.....I try really hard not too...LOL


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a suggestion: from this day forward, tell your doctor to write "cc to patient" on all lab orders. This way you will get the results immediately, without having to wait for the doctor's call. AND you'll have a copy of your records so that you can take them to another doctor, if you choose.

Don't feel bashful about calling the doctor's office and having them fax you a copy of the report. Or you can just call the lab and get a copy of the report.

My gut says that everything is probably pretty normal on your report. I say this because most physicians are pretty adamant that at least an office staff go through incoming reports and bring any major abnormality to their attention immediately. They don't want to be liable for any medical emergency.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Unfortuntely the way the military system works is different than normal civilian docs. It has been my experience that they can NOT be held liable for things that may happen because of lack of reporting. Also you may not request your records that way. You either have to go to medical records and request it or ask the doctor directly, but you have to have an appointment and getting in at times can be very difficult. 
On another note I did plug in my symptoms to google, and I feel like I may have found something that fits my condition.... Do you all think this could be adrenal fatigue? I guess anything is possible but could it be? And would an electrolyte test show proof of this? I know she took a blood metabolic panel, and electrolyte urine etc. Will there be proof in these tests? Thanks again and will update with any news.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's a suggestion that just might get you results.

Tell the doctor that maybe, just maybe, it might be a psychological disorder and that you want to see a psychologist.

The psychologist's first duty is to rule out organicity, which translates to making sure you don't have an organic problem. This will mean review your labs, discuss things with the other doctor......and listen to you. If the psychologist finds reason that there might be an organic problem, you should be referred back to an MD for further evaluation.

The military should be following this method as it's universal.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you- I have been thinking about this situation, googling some....I felt the aggitation and "speed feeling" in the docs office. i would have expected to have a high blood pressure reading based on what I felt- But it was low so in my opinion I think that shows that anxiety is not the only reason. Also talked with a friend and he thinks Lupus because of the extreme joint pain. No call from doc- I'm sure she is waiting for all labs to come in she told me that some would take up to a week..... I feel suffocated waiting not knowing and not feeling like I can trust the system. Thank you again for your responses! I appreciate it.


----------



## niccherie (May 8, 2012)

Lupus is a really ellusive disease to diagnose. I am NOT a doctor but my mom had lupus, and your symptoms don't sound like lupus. You need 3 out of several symptoms to be diagnosed. There is also a double stranded dna test they can run, but that doesn't always show up. You would also have a high ANA titer.

Joint pain can be caused by lots of different diseases or even food intolerance. I understand the military medical can be difficult (mom was an navy wife). I am sending you encouraging thoughts and best wishes.


----------

